# Dc Motors



## dlane (Apr 17, 2016)

yours for shipping cost , the plastic wire connectors are cracked on the straight motor , haven't tried them but should work fine.
Pm if interested


----------



## Inflight (Apr 19, 2016)

I might be in your neck of the woods on Friday evening.  Let me know if that might work.


Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Inflight (Apr 19, 2016)

Inflight said:


> I might be in your neck of the woods on Friday evening.  Let me know if that might work.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Matt



Well, it turns out that I'll be driving up I-5 and flying back from further North. Thanks anyway!


----------



## dlane (Apr 21, 2016)

Going going
The motor power one seems to have a encoder off the back


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 21, 2016)

dlane said:


> Going going
> The motor power one seems to have a encoder off the back


I'll take both.


----------

